# [ PLEASE READ ]The Bull Ring Guidelines/Rules



## cereal_killer

*The Bull Ring Rules and Guidelines*

*+ONLY the participants are allowed to debate/participate/comment in the thread (members can "like" rebuttals/arguments and neg/pos rep debater(s) ~ 2/48 will still apply~ )

+Debaters determine terms and/or rules of debate i.e debate can be ongoing or close on a certain day or time etc.

+3 Judges will be appointed and agreed upon by the participants (optional). Judges will determine the winner of the debate at it's closing and post results in the Bull Ring Discussion and Call-Out Forum 

+After debate is finished the thread will be closed (applies only to debates that have a time frame attached. Participant(s) will contact staff to close thread )

+Member/Team Challenges will be made via PM or the appropriate forum (see below)

+Discussions on past, present and future debates will be made in the appropriate forum (see below)

+Outside of participating members, the Bull Ring is READ-ONLY. Failure to comply will result in non-participating members being removed from the Bull Ring (Forum will no longer be visible to member)*

**To discuss current/past/future debates or to challenge other members/teams please use the Bull Ring Discussion and Call-Outs Forum. Again, the Bull Ring is READ-ONLY**
================================================================================================================================================================

*The OP should be formatted accordingly:*

*Topic:* Topic or Topics being Debated
*Debate Rule(s):* *50 posts, *1 hour, *on-going, etc
*Judges:* Usernames of the 3 Judges (if applicable)


----------



## flacaltenn

Just to clarify things here -- There is the Bull Ring -- and then there is the "Bull Ring Discussion and Call-Outs" sub-forum..

Only the ACTUAL match debates belong in "the Bull Ring" and NO members, other than the 2 contestants can post in these debates..

HOWEVER -- the Bull Ring Call-Outs and Discussion forum is the place where the contestants are challenged to "meet-up" and AGREE on the terms of the debate.. *Contestants must get all that straight BEFORE they start a Bull Ring thread.. *

In addition -- The Bull Ring Call-Outs and Discussion sub-forum IS the place for the Peanut Gallery to comment on the matches.

KNOW which one you are in.. Moderation can and will warn spectators who post inside the actual debate matches..

Most importantly --- if all this is too complicated and makes your head hurt -- Probably should not be here or issue Bull Ring challenges to other members.. 


Here's a simple flow chart..

*for the CONTESTANTS -- *

1) OPEN a "Call-Out" thread in the sub-forum and INVITE your opponent in..

2) If they show -- work out the details of the rules. You can jointly agree on Zone1, Zone2, Zone3 USMB rules or make simple modifications to any one of those choices.. And if the contestants violate their OWN terms of debate -- moderators can warn them in the thread just like a boxing judge does... Or close the match if they continue to violate their own rules...

3) There needs to be SOME KIND of limit on the length of the contest. Either by number of posts or time. So these threads don't get re-bumped periodically for "grudge matches"..

4) Open the actual Debate thread in the main Bull-Ring forum and go at it..

Note: THere must be a legitimate topic. This is not for personal grudge matches. That's what the Flame Zone, Badlands, and Rubber Room is for...


*for the PEANUT GALLERY ---*

1) NEVER place comments in any contest debate in the main BULL RING forum... Violators can be warned or thread/forum banned..

Also refrain from interfering in threads created by contestants as Call-Out threads. Simple comments are OK.. Bets are probably OK. LOL.. But the topic of those threads is setting up the invitation and terms of the match.. Please respect that..

2) Wait to post threads in the Call-Outs and Comments forum *UNTIL there IS a match and it has begun.* More than one comment thread can exist there on a particular match -- but LINK to that match in your opening post..

3) Threads can be running commentary, analysis, cheerleading, post match scoring, --whatever you WANT to do that complies with the Zone2 rules. That means -- there IS a topic and that topic is the Bull Ring debate linked in that Commentary thread..

4) Comment threads don't have a time limit. They can be bumped for additional comments at any time..


----------

